# How big is too big?



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I just put an NSS9 EVO3 on my Professional and it looks big--can't imagine a 12". BTW--I'm loving it and the FMT chip as well!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I’ve also got the NSS9 Evo 3 and can’t imagine going any bigger. I think a 12” would be too big because it wouldn’t fit under my grab bar without interfering visually and ergonomically.

Using the Link app on my iPhone to operate the unit from the poling platform or bow is great if you have young eyes or good prescription glasses.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

zmgsvt said:


> Went to order a Simrad nss9 evo3 and found some of the evo2 12's for a couple hundred less. They are both the same resolution. Can't help but think about buying the 12" and saving money but it sounds like itlli be gigantic. Anyone running a 12" or similar on a skiff? Won't be flush mounting either.


Got a 12" on a Gheeno, a 16' and 18' skiff. Couldnt imagine running smaller. Bigger is much better and much better screen res too. Easier to see and easier to use. Put it on an adjustable mount and float it exactly where you need in any conditions.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 29875
> I’ve also got the NSS9 Evo 3 and can’t imagine going any bigger. I think a 12” would be too big because it wouldn’t fit under my grab bar without interfering visually and ergonomically.
> 
> Using the Link app on my iPhone to operate the unit from the poling platform or bow is great if you have young eyes or good prescription glasses.


I like the bench.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Egrets Landing said:


> Got a 12" on a Gheeno, a 16' and 18' skiff. Couldnt imagine running smaller. Bigger is much better and much better screen res too. Easier to see and easier to use. Put it on an adjustable mount and float it exactly where you need in any conditions.


I agree. The Ram mounting systems allow you to use the 12" models in almost any location. Not sure why more people don't use the Ram mounts.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> I agree. The Ram mounting systems allow you to use the 12" models in almost any location. Not sure why more people don't use the Ram mounts.


RAM works fine but Balzout mount is better and looks a lot better too.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the responses Mike and Dave. 

Have never really cared for look of ram mounts but I'll look into it? Y'all don't have any pics of a 12" on a ram by chance do you?


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

I do have room for a 12 or 16 on top. My thought is to run a grab bar over it anyway. Just not convinced it's not overkill yet.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

what is your source for the cheaper 12" if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Egrets Landing said:


> RAM works fine but Balzout mount is better and looks a lot better too.


I just ordered the Balzout for Raymarine Axiom Pro 9 with 12" extension. It "looks" good. No weight rating is a little troubling. The Ram ball is rated for 20 lbs.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Other than a size restriction where you are mounting it, bigger is usually better, within reason. My not so young eyes really appreciate the extra viewing size and detail I can see. Eventually, my HDS 7 will become an HDS 9.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I like mine flush mounted. I have a Garmin 94SV. I think the biggest I've seen East Cape do, is a 16" Simrad flush mount. Looked BA to me. I also saw 2 9" Simrads flush mounted side by side. They looked good also.


----------

